# terminal syme amputation



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello all,

terminal syme amputation of the distal portion of the hallux

since the amputation was not at the joint, just 11752 or more like 28124?

Thanks!
Jamie


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 1, 2012)

*2nd request*

any thoughts?


----------

